# Fehler bei der Registrierung von Domainen mit Umlauten



## soritose (17. Feb. 2009)

Hallo ISPconfig Frum,

ich habe mir einen domain mit einem umlaut registriert, und wollte die jetzt in ispconfig eintragen. leider erhalte ich immer die fehlermeldung:

Invalid domain name: "ronny-büttner.de" weiter_link

welche optionen habe ich um die domain trotzdem über meinen server laufen zu lassen?

würde mich über hilfe freuden, und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.

mfg

ronny


----------



## soritose (17. Feb. 2009)

Das Thema hat sich erledigt, kann gelöscht werden.

trotzdem danke


----------



## Laubie (17. Feb. 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du trotzdem kurz schreiben, wie du das Problem gelöst hast? 
Das hilft dann solchen, die an dem Problem scheitern ;-)

Meine Lösung:
Man bekommt bei der Registrierung einer Umlautdomain auch eine Umlautfreie --> xn--umlautfreiedomain-xyz.de

Diese dann einfach für die Erstellung im ISP benutzen.

Gruß
Laubie


----------

